# Milwaukee 10 in 1



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

My Klein 11 in 1 is missing some bits, some broke and some just missing.
So I'm looking to replace it. I haven't really liked it from the start. The square bit (Robertson ?) seems to round out screws easy or slip. The bits and holders rust easy, etc.

Anyway, I'm looking at the Milwaukee, either the 10 in 1 or 11 in 1.
Any of you guys try the Milwaukee?

What exactly is the ECX bit in some of the tools?


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

The ECX bit is designed for device screws. I have the 10 in 1 and it seems ok but for me it is too short and the handle too fat.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Mich drew said:


> The ECX bit is designed for device screws. I have the 10 in 1 and it seems ok but for me it is too short and the handle too fat.


You talking about screws that take a slotted or phillips tip?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

EXC means that it does an equally lousy job on all types of screws. I bought a Milwaukee and threw it away.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> EXC means that it does an equally lousy job on all types of screws. I bought a Milwaukee and threw it away.


I had to read that twice to make sure I didn't miss something. I get the vibe some people here would rather lie than say Milwaukee makes a crappy anything. 

Anyway, I've never used a 10-1 but I see a lot of guys at work liking the Lenox one


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

The EXC bit is perfect for many panel cover screws, device screws, and especially thr screws on mc or pipe connectors/couplings. 

The only thing I don't like about them is that the handle doesn't fit into my pouch like I'd like. Too fat. The shaft does, however, fit into a Klein 11 in 1 handle. I believe Milwaukee sells the shafts w/ bits separately as well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> My Klein 11 in 1 is missing some bits, some broke and some just missing.
> So I'm looking to replace it. I haven't really liked it from the start. The square bit (Robertson ?) seems to round out screws easy or slip. The bits and holders rust easy, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking at the Milwaukee, either the 10 in 1 or 11 in 1.
> ...


Sometimes we blame a bad bit when, in actual fact, we have bad screws. I buy all my fasteners from a fastener shop now. They don't sell cheap, Chinese garbage fasteners.

I have never had a problem with a Klein Robertson bit when using a good screw.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> Sometimes we blame a bad bit when, in actual fact, we have bad screws. I buy all my fasteners from a fastener shop now. They don't sell cheap, Chinese garbage fasteners.
> 
> I have never had a problem with a Klein Robertson bit when using a good screw.


It ain't my screws, it's the ones on panel covers, neutral/ground bars, breakers, etc. It's not any one brand of equipment either. I've had trouble with the square drive on lots of different applications. 

I would never buy a square head fastener anyway! Well maybe deck screws because that's all the big box carries in the weather proof.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I threw my Klein 10 in 1 away after I got tired of buying new tips as well. I have been using the Milwaukee 11 in 1 for about a year and love it. If I lose a tip with the Milwaukee it is my fault.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I keep 3 multi screwdrivers on me.. the klein one, a picquic one and I seem to really like this one:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

JMV said:


> The only thing I don't like about them is that the handle doesn't fit into my pouch like I'd like. Too fat. .


What I did was cut the excess plastic off with a bandsaw then took a heat gun to it to smooth it all out. Slides in and out of the pocket easy now.

I have had problems with the ECX bits breaking.

I've used the Lennox as well, but the larger flat head on mine broke pretty quickly :grr


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this is pricey compared to the Chinese and Mexican multi-drivers out there but this is one helluva excellent multi
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001HSNHM2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1402481475&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought the Milwaukee as a spare after arriving at a job without my tool bag, and tried using it instead of my Klein 10-in-1. I prefer the grip on the Klein, and add others have said, the wider handle doesn't necessarily fit well in bags.

The most annoying problem I had with it was that I usually use the handle of my Klein to help push coax F connectors onto the cable - the end of the connector fits perfectly in the handle - but the opening on the Milwaukee was too big for that.

You can get new Klein bird through Home Depot (order online, free delivery to store), but if you need more than 1 bit you might as well buy a new screwdriver.

Sent from my Moto X using TapaTalk


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a choice to get my Milwaukee with or without ECX, I chose without. I wanted roberston, not a gimmicky, situational bit. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I keep 3 multi screwdrivers on me.. the klein one, a picquic one and I seem to really like this one:


I'm on my second one of those in about 10 years, wrecked a bunch of the bits using them in drills on the first. This one has been going strong at least 5+ years.

Also have their security and allan key 15-in-ones.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Lost my last one and I was pretty bummed out.. had to get a new one asap from the supply shop. Those torx bits really come in handy.

I should get the other one you're talking about too.. didn't know about it.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

The EXC bit isn't just for combi-head device screws. It works on panel cover screws and breakers and other stuff. And it doesn't just fit one size. It works better than a slotted or robertson would because it combines them into one.

For the record, I'm not plugging it. I don't even own one. But I definitely see the benefit of it. Rack a Tiers also makes the same kind of bit, as do some other manufacturers, so it's not a Milwaukee fanboy thing.

My other comment is this: carrying around a bunch of situational tools - but not having ten pounds of screwdrivers in your pocket - is the whole point of a ten-in-one.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Milwaukee screwdriver*

Had one and used it for a week then threw it away- most uncomfortable handle I have ever held, seems like it is squared off on the corners instead of rounded over- not worth using and making my hands ache!


----------

